

So HN just changed it's theme or what? - emiljbs

I never saw a thread about this so is it okay if I ask, what&#x27;s going on with the new theme?
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963766)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963760)

~~~
emiljbs
Oh alright, thank you :)!

